# Drucker mit Printserver einbinden...



## Flenor Eldar (7. März 2010)

Hipp ho,

gestern ist der Printserver von DIGITUS angekommen den ich bestellt habe und heute habe ich das ganze Zeug angeschlossen und Installiert. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich niergendswo die funktion "Drucker hinzufügen" finden kann, obwohl im Handbuch steht das ich nach der Installation die Systemroutine "Drucker hinzufügen" durchführen soll ich zietiere:





> Führen Sie bitte nach der Installation die Systemroutine "Drucker hinzufügen" durch und wählen Sie in der Liste "Verfügbare Anschlusstypen" den Netzwerkanschluss des Druckers. Anschließend können Sie den Druckvorgang vom PC über den Server testen, den Sie damit als Lokalen Drucker einsetzen.


Also nach der Installation wird nur die Menüauswahl über die Schnellstartanzeige geöffnet... Wie mach ich das nun??

Direktes Model ist der Digitus DN-13001-W

Gruß


EDIT: Also ich hab jetzt endlich verstanden was die meinen^^ und habe in hinzugefügt. Allerdings hab ich jetzt das Probelm, das immer noch behauptet wird, das der Drucker offline sei, obwohl er eingeschaltet sowie alle Kabel richtig verbunden sind...


----------



## Hatuja (7. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Hallo, ich habe mir mal auf der Herstellerseite das Handbuch angeschaut. Wie weit bist du denn mit der Installation der Software gekommen? Den Printserver hat er gefunden?

Wenn du auf den Printserver zugreifst, erkennt dieser den Drucker?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Also den Drucker findet er schon, also bin ich mit der Administrator Installiation fertig, ich bin ja nur an dem zitierten Text gehangen aber wie gesagt, i-wie wird immer noch behauptet das der Drucker offline sei...


----------



## Hatuja (8. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Ich hab mir die Anleitung nicht komplett durchgelesen, aber ich habe es so verstanden:
Man installiert diese Admin Software, die sucht den Printserver im Netzwerk automatisch und installiert so einen virtuellen Druckerport.
Dann installiert man über den Windows Assistent einen neuen Drucker und wählt für diesen dann diesen virtuellen Druckerport aus und installiert die Druckertreiber.

Stimmt das soweit? Und das war bisher auch alles erfolgreich? Weil wenn er die zu dem Drucker gehörenden Treiber erfolgreich installiert hat, sollte er den Drucker ja schon gefunden haben und ihn auch ansprechen zu können...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Also die Drucker Treiber hat ich vorher schon drauf, kann das im Netzwerk der Fehler sein??


----------



## Hatuja (8. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

wenn der Drucker vorher schon installiert und eingerichtet war und du ihn nicht neu installiert hast, muss du schauen, wo du den Anschluss ändern kannst. Im Moment glaubt der Treiber noch, dass der Drucker an einem LPT oder USB Port deines Rechners hängt, du musst Ihm jetzt aber diesen Virtuellen Port der Printservers zuweisen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (8. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

OK probier ich mal, ich poste dann wieder, wenn ich nicht weiterkomme...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Moin, also ich hab jetzt mal Drucker sowie Printserver Treiber runtergeschmissen... Printserver hab ich dann wieder installiert, allerdings findet die Funktion "Drucker hinzufügen" keinen Drucker, obwhol alles angeschlossen uns eingeschaltet ist...


----------



## Hatuja (9. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Hm, also automatisch findet der den Drucker nicht, da es ja kein Plug & Play Gerät mehr ist. Es muss der virtuelle Druckerport ausgewählt und der Drucker manuell ausgewählt werden. Wenn es so alles nicht geht, weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Erm, davor hat er ihn aber auch so gefunden... Und wie wähle ich den Virtuellen port aus??


----------



## Hatuja (9. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Wenn er Lokal angeschlossen ist, ist es klar dass er den findet. Über den Printserver kann er ihn ja nicht mehr finden, da er ihn ja nicht selbst anspricht, sondern der Printserver.

Unter Windows 7, Vista müsste ähnlich sein: über die Systemsteuerung unter "Hardware und Sound" -> "Geräte und Drucker anzeigen" -> Oben dann "Drucker hinzufügen". Dann kommt das Fenster "Einen Druckeranschluss auswählen" da sagst du "Vorhandenen Anschluss verwenden" und wählst dort den virtuellen Druckerport, den du über die Printserver Software installiert hast. Wenn du dann auf weiter gehst, Wählst du entweder den Hersteller Links und dann das Gerät Rechts oder sagst "Datenträger..." und wählst dann die Druckertreiber aus. Dann immer auf weiter...
Steht aber auch so im Handbuch, zumindest im PDF-Handbuch.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Er installiert grade, ich melde mich wieder, wenn sich nichts tut...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (9. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Also i-wie war das doch nicht das gewünschte...

Unter Vista müsste des offenbar en bissel anders laufen, denn so etwas wie "Geräte und Drucker anzeigen" gibts da ned...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Weißte auch nicht??


----------



## Hatuja (14. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Unter Vista muss es auch irgendwo die Möglichkeit geben, einen Drucker manuell hinzuzufügen und den Anschluss zu wählen. Weiter weiß ich sonnst auch nichts.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (14. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

"Hardware und sound" gibt es  ned nur "Hardware"...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Oder muss ich was ganz anderes wählen??


----------



## Hatuja (16. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Ich habe kein Vista, daher kann ich es dir nicht sagen.
Aber wie wäre es, wenn du einfach mal nach schaust!?
(Mit einen Doppelklick auf das Symbol, also den Mauspfeil über das Symbol bringen und dann 2 mal schnell hinter auf die Linke Maustaste drücken.)

Oder es oben in das Suchfeld eintippst!?
(Den Mauspfeil auf das Eingabefeld oben rechts bringen, einmal mit der linken Maustaste klicken und dann den Suchbegriff z.B. "Drucker" oder "Drucker hinzufügen" mit Hilfe der Tastatur [Das Gerät mit den vielen Tasten auf denen Buchstaben, Zahlen und Symbole gedruckt sind] eingeben.)

Sorry, aber langsam reicht es, noch genauer kann man es nicht beschreiben.
Weitere Kommentare verkneife ich mit jetzt.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Sry, aber da blickt man jetzt echt nicht durch...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Also ich bin jetzt schon weiter mit deiner Aussage...


> da sagst du "Vorhandenen Anschluss verwenden" und


Das gibts ned nur:


> Einen Lokalen Drucker hinzufügen


und


> Einen Netzwerk-, Drahtlos-oder Bluetoothdrucker hinzufügen


----------



## Hatuja (17. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Hast du schon mal versucht, in einen der Unterpunkte rein zuschauen?
Scheinbar nicht, denn dann hättest du gesehen, dass sobald du auf "Einen lokalen Drucker hinzufügen" geklickt hättest, das Fenster "Einen Druckeranschluss wählen" erschient. Dort kannst du dann "Vorhandenen Anschluss verwenden" auswählen.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (17. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Ich habe es mittlerweile mit der Netzwerkdruckeroption gemacht gehabt, probiere jetzt auch mal die obwohl ich da den IP-Port schon ausgewählt habe...
Du hast nicht zufällig TeamViewer??

EDIT: Der Drucker antwortet wieder nicht...


----------



## Hatuja (17. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Nein, hab kein TeamViewer. Wenn du die Printserver -Software installiert hast, ist der Drucker ja kein Netzwerkdrucker mehr, sondern ein Lokaler (Auch wenn er im Netzwerk hängt). Dafür dann ja der Virtuelle Druckerport.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (18. März 2010)

*AW: DIGITUS PRINTSERVER Problem...*

Mhm sieht i-wie schlecht aus... Habe den Drucker Printer dann ausgewählt, aber beim Installieren der Druckertreiber wird auf der CD nichts gefunden, so muss ich es per windows installieren, aber wie gesagt der Drucker antwortet wieder ned...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. März 2010)

Also, ich hatte grad nen Kumpel da, der am Ende vom 1. Lehrjahr seiner Fachinformaiker Ausbildung ist und der hat es auch nicht geschafft. Der Virtulle Druckerpirt (TCP/IP) ist ja ausgewählt, aber beim Drucker kommt einfach nichts an...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. März 2010)

Kann mir niemand helfen, der TeamViewer hat oder es installieren würde?? Hab extra Geld für den PrintServer gezahlt, soll ja nicht für die Katz sein...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. März 2010)

Keiner, is wirklich wichtig!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (27. März 2010)

*auf den Knienrutsch*


----------



## Flenor Eldar (30. März 2010)

Bitttttteeee


----------



## Flenor Eldar (1. April 2010)

Bitttttte ich weiß sonst nicht, was ich machen soll, schreibt mir mal jemand!!!!


----------



## Flenor Eldar (16. April 2010)

?? Warum kann mir keiner helfen??


----------

